# Tricks :D



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

What do your dogs know how to do ?!

Shadow knows how to sit, down, stay, jump, twist and paw !
Apollo knows how to sit, down and twist


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

My GSD knows how to sit, down, stand, stay, wait, shake, heel, fetch, and "treadmill". My non GSD knows how to sit, down, shake, roll over, play dead (boom), speak, stay, wait, leave it, turn around, and beg.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

By command and not just hand signals Rogue knows sit in two languages down, come, spin, turn, touch, close doors and cupboards and look. With hand signals(starting to put words to them) she knows stand, heel position, turning both ways while her two front feet are on an object, off, and I think that's it so far. Still working on generalizing all of them though. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Grizzpup said:


> My GSD knows how to sit, down, stand, stay, wait, shake, heel, fetch, and "treadmill". My non GSD knows how to sit, down, shake, roll over, play dead (boom), speak, stay, wait, leave it, turn around, and beg.


Sooo cool!! )


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> By command and not just hand signals Rogue knows sit in two languages down, come, spin, turn, touch, close doors and cupboards and look. With hand signals(starting to put words to them) she knows stand, heel position, turning both ways while her two front feet are on an object, off, and I think that's it so far. Still working on generalizing all of them though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Lucky im trying to teach her to spin while standin lol


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Kai currently knows sit, down, leave it, stay, wait, drop.

Just waiting to join a training club so we can teach him recall and heel 

Something that i didnt teach him but he seemed to learn from himself was 'whos there'. Not sure who taught him it but when ever you say 'whos there' to him he runs to the front door and stands there in a alert posstion..


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella knows a lot of stuff....but does she always listen.....!!!!????
She knows sit, platz, wait, stay, release, paw, other paw, which paw, chin, swing, around, touch, fus, look or watch me, leave it, find it, jump, peek a boo, mat, belly, head down, roll and whisper. She also is working on standing on boxes and turning or sitting or platzing while on them. Oh and she knows come but this is most definitely a work in progress.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva my GSD knows: Roll over, paw, other paw, sit and down.

Smokey my husky knows all of the tricks listed above plus: play dead, be shy, spin, high five, stand, shake (as in shake off water), bow, crawl (we're still working on this), and woof.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Both my golden and GSD have had lots of schooling. They know sit, stand, stay(they both can do 5 minute down stays), down, park it, drop it, around, side, front, come, back, bring it, wait, over, tunnel, and walk it(agility purposes), touch, leave it, and pound it(which is give paw). I bypassed bang bang(dog plays dead) and a couple other tricks...The one thing I did do with them is give them an emergency word, I would use it in situations where they might get hurt, like running toward the street, etc. My older dog knows all of the stuff, but doesn't do it unless its necessary. I cut her slack on everything except the emergency word.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jager and Katya both know how to:
Sit, Stand, Down, Sit out of a walk/full run, Stand out of a walk/full run, Down out of a walk/full run, run directly out away from the handler, focused heel, non-focused heel, move backwards, jump (onto something), retrieve an arbitrary object and present it to the handler, follow a scent trail, locate a hidden object from a presented scent, bite on command, search for a hidden aggressor, guard an aggressor on command (without contact), escort an aggressor (focus on them, bite if they attack), touch an object the handler directs them too, hold food in their mouth for arbitrary amounts of time until told to eat it, get in the truck on command (as in, without me in the vehicle). I think thats about it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog doesn't do any tricks. he follows a few commands.

sit, stay, come, down, wait/stop, leave it, drop it, heel (on or
off leash; on either side), other side (when i want him to switch sides),
go through my legs, back up, get the mail (goes to the mail man to
collect the mail. he'll get my neighbors mail and take it to them), go to (insert name), 
find it (hide something thentell him to "find it). gives either paw, jumps on or off the bed or
sofa on command, go to the car (sometimes before we go out i'll open the car door. then
i'll come in house. i open the front door and say"go to the car". he goes to the car and jumps in.
if i lead off with my right leg he heels. if i lead off with my left leg he stays.

doesn't door dash, waits at the bottom or top of the steps for
a command before going up or down the steps, when i exit
the car he automically lays down, waits for a command to step off of the curb.

he follows hand signals for a lot of his commands.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry knows:

sit
down
stay
heel
come
here (come plus go to heel position and sit)
no
wait
stay close/too far 
go to your bed
up (sit from down)
off (off couch, bed, whatever)
jump (over an obstacle)
leave it
drop it
hug (stand on back legs and put paws on shoulder)
high five
shake
give kisses
go home (go to front door)
get in the car
get in the back (for when he jumps in the front and I want him to go to the back seat)
be shy (cover eyes)
find the ball (we went to the dog park yesterday and there were no dogs there and we had forgotten his ball, so we told him to go find a ball and he looked around everywhere until he found one)

I feel like he doesn't know nearly as much stuff as he could, but that's a pretty good start! He listens so well and sometimes just seems to know what I'm saying that it's like he understand English. Other words he definitely knows are eat, dinner, breakfast, out, outside, ball, go, walk, park, and car. He always perks up his ears, gives you the head tilt, and starts prancing around if you say any of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NicciTheShepherd (Nov 27, 2012)

My dog knows:
sit
down
stand
heel
stay
wait for candy
blow bubbles in a bowl with water
beg
bow
come on command
up-jump up on something
off- jump off something
the rebound trick
jump over a obstacle
walking with her feet on mine
play dead
roll over
spin on both directions
touch
paw
high ten
go around me on both directions
forward(walking away from me)
jump over my arms
back up(being a bit forward me and backing towards me between me legs)
tacking up right or left paw on command
go through me legs(slalom)
jump up in the air
bark
say prayers
jump into her cage in the car
and fetch

and she turned 1 three weeks ago and we are training on a lot more


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh knows:

sit, stay (longest - 10 minutes), come, heel, stay close (within 10 feet or so)
wait, stand, leave it, take it, hold it (in her mouth), drop it, find it (and then the names of her 8 or 9 toys), over, under, around, up, down, off, bring it, back up, stop 

and as soon as the snow comes and she gets used to the sled ... gee, haw and MUSH!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag knows the basics + touch, "bang", high five, shake, other paw, "who's here?" (bark command) and rear end awareness spinning. 

Recon knows the basics + touch, roll over, high five, double high five, shake, spin, take a bow, and he's working on "sit pretty"

Sir knows the basics + touch, shake, other paw, high five, and he's working on "sit pretty" too.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

How do you teach a dog to blow bubbles in the water! My grandkids would love that trick. They love to watch Stella doing silly things. 
We are starting a freestyle class this week. Should be interesting!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if you can teach that ... most puppies do it automatically, then seem to outgrow it as they mature ... which is sad, because it's so cute!


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gem knows the following verbal commands (sit, down, stand up, stay, come, jump, over, high five, pick it up, bring it here, out, find it (by scent))

She also knows the following hand gestures: sit (fist), down (pointing at the ground), high five (flat hand), stay (flat hand vertical), over (flip your flat hand half circle), come (bring your hand towards your chest)

She has not been to any training classes yet but I definitely want to sign her up as I'm not sure she would be so well behaved with distractions.


----------



## NicciTheShepherd (Nov 27, 2012)

That is where I got the idea, but it might take time, but it is funny when the dog can do it.


----------

